# Balz Out Mounts



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Just got a Garmin Echomap 94SV and was looking at mounts since the bracket it came with is too wide for the mounting area. Anyone here use a Balz Out Mount? Was gonna go RAM, but seems a lot of people, even those I know, have had issues with how well it holds over time / wear / tear. There is also the KVD Kong mount, but don't really wanna drop that kind of cash.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

There is also the Cisco electronic mount; this is what I use with my Lowrance 12" and it never move.
https://www.ciscofishingsystemsltd.com/shop/marine-electronics-mount-5224


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

This a console mount your looking for?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the ram mounts with the 2.25 ball for years with up to 12" screens and have never had any kind of issues.

I just purchased another one this week to mount a 93SV


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If your a fair weather guy the ram mounts will work fine but if your typically busting through 3-5 ft rollers all day long then they are no good. They will slip on you. Been there. I even used channel locks to try to overtighten them and that was with both a Hb1197 and a Hb Helix 9


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i also just ordered another ram mount a few days ago. not sure if it would fit your application but check out the ram mount with the swing arm. looks like it would take care of the "not holding screen up" issue and still be very adjustable as far as screen angle and position.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with salmonid, I have a ram mount and a balz out mount. In rough water the ram will move, I haven't had to adjust the balz out in the three years I've had it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You have had the 2.25 ball mount move? I run lake Erie and have never had one move and it is far from a flat water experience.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies!!! I will be mounting on a 2000 Ranger 520 at the console (to the side of the windshield as most are). Not strictly fair weather, but will be on St. Claire more than Erie. After reading reviews, seems the majority have slip issues with the ball mounts. Not all, but most. There seems to be a better report coming from the Balz Out and the Cisco. Gonna try this weekend to see if I can find the Cisco in a store to check it out. Running out of time though. Part of the promotion when I bought the unit at BPS was free installation. Has to be scheduled by end of month though. Thanks again for the thoughts!!!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm going to upgrade my RAM mount on the dash to the 2 1/4" diameter version of what I'm presently running. I've had problems with my 9" Humminbird graph shifting also & I really get annoyed when that occurs. I'll be adding another 9" unit on the deck adjacent to the console & remote control soon. I'm going to set some $$'s aside & put the 2nd graph on a Ballzout mount to get the screens at the same height. I've looked over what I could find online & the Ballzout mount looked like a really nice product for the cost. Mike


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

yeah, the balz out have great reviews and look awesome!! Only concern I have is the only complaint was the lack of adjustability. Some could not get their unit adjusted to their liking. The Cisco doesn't seem to have that issue.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes some I know have had slipping issues with the big 2" ram, I had slipping with the 1.75" and just went with the ram mount swing arm. They been backordered from cabelas for the last 5 weeks but I got mine Wednesday so I'll be testing it tomorrow


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gobi Muncher, I think that the Cisco 'indexes' on some.type of lug. What I'm referring to is when you rotate the mount left or right. The reason I think that is because they mention having to lift & turn the upper portion of the mount. The pivot points on the Ballzout mount adjusts in 30° increments according to what I saw. I'm looking for the ability to lower & swing my 2nd unit inward to clear my mooring cover. Mike


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Lundy said:


> You have had the 2.25 ball mount move? I run lake Erie and have never had one move and it is far from a flat water experience.


I was just thinking the same thing, no way the 2.5 is moving unlesss something is wrong with it


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> You have had the 2.25 ball mount move? I run lake Erie and have never had one move and it is far from a flat water experience.


Kim your lucky! I run the 2.25” (https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-D-111U-C) on Erie all the time and it moves in rough chop no matter how tight I get it. The ball is actually deformed from how tight it is. I’m going to upgrade to a Balzout.

And no I don’t run full throttle...well not all the time!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I measured the ball diameter on my console Ram Mount this morning. I have the 1.5" presently & I noticed that the ball had developed an oblong shape. Mike


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Kim your lucky! I run the 2.25” (https://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-D-111U-C) on Erie all the time and it moves in rough chop no matter how tight I get it. The ball is actually deformed from how tight it is. I’m going to upgrade to a Balzout.
> 
> And no I don’t run full throttle...well not all the time!


Good to know, If I ever have trouble I will look at alternate mounts. One thing I do that maybe makes a little difference is that I every couple of months I wipe down the balls will acetone. It softens them a little and keeps them clean. They seem to get a little hard and more slippery from oxidation over time.


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Thanks for all the replies!!! I will be mounting on a 2000 Ranger 520 at the console (to the side of the windshield as most are). Not strictly fair weather, but will be on St. Claire more than Erie. After reading reviews, seems the majority have slip issues with the ball mounts. Not all, but most. There seems to be a better report coming from the Balz Out and the Cisco. Gonna try this weekend to see if I can find the Cisco in a store to check it out. Running out of time though. Part of the promotion when I bought the unit at BPS was free installation. Has to be scheduled by end of month though. Thanks again for the thoughts!!!


Vics sportcenter in Kent has a fee Cisco mounts in stock


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The Ram Swivel should be good but at the time of rigging I used the large Ram ball and arm because of it's endless adjust-ability. I do notice it moves a bit and then I need to crank it down tighter then seems to be alright. Just depends on what type of application you need the mount to fit.


----------

